# How much lower would my temps be if I installed 4 of these?



## StevoK (Mar 29, 2009)

Scythe Slip Stream (Kaze-Jyuni) 120mm Case Fan, Medium Flow Customer Reviews

Sometimes my games get up to 90c on the GPU. I have the XFX 6970 and was planning on replacing the stock CM 690 Advanced fans with those. I would put one in the front bottom, one on the left side, by the gfx card, 1 on the back, and one on the top.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

While 90°c is very hot some GPU's run at very high temperatures. It's hard, if not impossible, to say how much lower the temps would be. 

If you had the specs of all the fans you could determine the difference in air flow but it's hard to say how much that would translate into a change in the GPU temp.

There are a lot of factors involved. The best way to find out is to try it and compare before and after.

Another solution would be to replace the stock cooling on the card with a high performance aftermarket cooler.


----------



## StevoK (Mar 29, 2009)

I have no clue how to do that, I am sure I would break something lol.


----------



## StevoK (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm starting to wonder if it is even worth it to get those 4 fans, like you said I would need to get them to see the difference.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You could always just replace the fan would blow on the card if that's where you side fan is located and see how that does. When purchasing a fan, check the reviews for the decibels at different RPM's so you have an idea of how loud it's going to be. If noise isn't an issue just get something that pushes a ton of air.

You could also use something like MSI Afterburner Fan Control to raise the speed of the GPU fan to see if that helps.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If you don't have any fan(s) on the back of the case, then fitting an exhaust-fan there will definitely bring the temperature down. A side-fan can often help drop the temperature too, but not always - Whether the side-fan should be inlet or outlet varies from PC to PC, it's purely trial-n-error.

A bottom-fan depends on the PC's location, if it sits on a carpeted floor, it'll suck in a ton of dust, taking the temps up - If it's on a desk, then it might well be OK, though how effective at dropping the temp. is unknown 'til tested.

Front-fans are usually for lowering HDD temps, by the time air is blown in and passed over the drives, it's already warm so won't do much to cooling the rest of the inside gubbins.

Another factor to improve your fans efficiency is how tidy your cables are - If you have cables strewn everywhere, they can block the smooth airflow from front to back, causing hotspots etc. 

I'd suggest buying 1 or 2 of the Scythes then trying them on the back and side, the back one sucking air out, the side-fan should be tried both ways to see which is best, in or out.


----------



## StevoK (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I went with different fans. I replacted the crappy stock one on the back of my case, and also put one on the bottom. My GPU idles at 38 now instead of 42-44. Still goes up in temp when watching videos on Youtube...dunnoy why. But I need to put one on the side, it should be feeding the GPU cold air from the side for the best right?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The side-fan varies from PC to PC - I originally fitted one to my case, blowing air in and my CPU and GPU temps went up by approx 5C - When I reversed it to sucking warm air out, the temps dropped by approx 8C-10C.

Other folks have discovered their PC is better with the side-fan t'other way round, whereas others have found it best without a side-fan - The general consensus seems to be that a side-fan will either enhance or interrupt the smooth airflow from front to back.

I've got a 120mm 'front-in', 2 x 80mm 'rear-out' and another 80mm 'side-out' and my CPU-temp 39C, 3 x HDD's 34C 35C and 36C, GPU is 68C running flat-out with the '[email protected]' - The GPU was running at 56C last week, but I live in a very dusty environment (Mrs WereBo's into textile-crafts







), so everything will be covered with a thin blanket by now - Both CPU and GPU have stock-cooling.


----------



## StevoK (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok, so does it depend on how dusty my room is? Like I'm running a 6970 XFX 2GB, in a Cooler Maste 690 II Advanced. I guess the best way is to try it right? and see what my temps get to?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, a dusty room is the hated enemy of PCs - Just think of the lagging you have around hot-water tanks, pipes etc. When it boils down to it, you gotta finally try it and see :grin:


----------

